# Some Escalator!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As some of you know, I am in Washington, DC. They have a lovely Metro train system here, but what has always really impressed me was the escalators to the subway stations. Like this one! To make it more impressive, this doesn't take you the whole way. From the surface to the top of this one is another escalator probably forty feet long.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't care to be stuck at the bottom, on the day it breaks down .....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a similar thought about climbing out in the dark during a power blackout!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our Metro escalators break with some regularity.    Is that Rosslyn?  Or Dupont Circle?  When one of the big ones breaks, it makes the local news here.  Lots of interviews with tired commuters...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This morning they had a message up that Dupont escalator was broken! Station still open. But what a climb.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the London Underground "tube" stations. My wife and I had to deal with that with a baby stroller.
It was lovely. Ha! We survived!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way Betsy, this is Woodland Park/Zoo.


----------

